# xd sc9 vs officers 45 acp size only



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey All, Great sight
I tried the xd9 sc last weekend . Love it. (Never liked the glocks, nice guns, work well, not for me). However if i had been in my home state i would have walked out with one of these. Now the question. Yes i know the firepower vs stopping power issues. I am asking regarding size and concelablity. I have an officers 45 (colt series 80) that I will keep. I am just wondering if this is any saving in size, for the xd9 sc, or if i should get the small gun for a bug/warm weather conceal I am looking into first, and then look again at the xd? anyone with both have any experience here? Ideas i may not have thought of, etc.?
Thanks


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

*XD9SC vs XD45 Service*

I have both the XD9sc and the XD45c. I would not buy the 45 service now when you can get the compact and use it with the full grip like the service model or the compact grip. As far as feel, the 45 has the same great feel as the XD9, but just a little bigger and little heavier and just the least big thicker. I like the 4" barrel with the short grip on the XD45c. The grip size has always been the problem IMHO in concealing not the barrel, at least a barrel within reason. If you like your 45, you may want to get your hands on a XD45 compact before buying the XD9sc. Pice of ammo though, it may be nice to have a 9mm in the family to go with your other 45. I like both of mine and love the flexibility of long or short grip handle on both of them. I would love to have an XD9 with the 4" barrel and the short grip option. If SA does not come out with one soon, I may have to get an XD9 4" and chop the grip as I have seen others do. Depending on how you carry concealed or bug may make your choice for you.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hokie,
Thanks for your thoughts. The Officers will not leave my posession. I love it. I am figuring that I will get the xd9-sc as another potential carry. Dont know why but i like the 3-3.5 inch barrels in an auto. Now in a single action six shooter 5-1/2 to 7-1/2. Go figure huh? 
Of course i am looking hard at the kel-tec 3at first then the xd sc. Maybe a bersa in there too. So many guns, so little time.


----------

